# Oatmeal and bananas?? Oh My!!



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi All,I just read at a GERD website that among the list of food not to eat when you have GERD isalso, oatmeal or bananas!!!!!!!! Why???I eat oatmeal for breakfast a few times a week.I have never had a problem. I do eat bananas too withno problem. Has anybody else ever heard of this??Thanksand,HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!







P.S. Don't eat too much


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

I eat both oatmeal and banannas consistently.I use have oatmeal for breakfast, it helps with my IBS.It might cause problems in people with more severe GERD I am guessing, both it is safe for people with mild symptoms.Then again, I just found out I have GERD 3-4 days ago and I never even realized I had an acid reflux problem


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I have no problems with eating oatmeal or bananas. I have them almost every day.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm in there with you, Oatmeal and banana almost every morning. Sometimes with my cereal as well. No problems at all here.


----------

